# No bowel movements for 24 hours



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I finally made the switch to 100% raw this weekend. It was going well at first, but now my dog (female, spayed, age 4) is not eating and hasn't had a bowel movement for a day. The last normal one she had was Saturday morning and after that there was some straining. Since Sunday morning I haven't seen her try to go at all. I have been giving her chicken thighs and legs as well as pumpkin. She doesn't seem uncomfortable and is not acting odd, she is just not interested in food and not pooping. I plan to call the vet if she can't have a bm soon. Is there anything I should try to get her "unstuck" in the mean time? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

It is not uncommon for my Leyna to skip days pooping (raw fed). They poop much less. I would feed some pumpkin to see if that helps. What raw meals has your dog had and amounts?

As for not eating - maybe she doesn't know to chew larger pieces? Will your dog eat just small pieces of MM? You may have to sear the meat (very lightly) so it gives the meat more taste.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Looking back at your post (hard to do on phone) - you may need to add MM. If I am feeding drums I usually do 50% drums, 50% MM (give or take a few)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

slippery elm


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

You might be feeding too much bone, it really firms up the poop. I'd maybe hold off on feeding her until she poops?

There will also be less poop with raw fed dogs, in general.

What about feeing a few tablespoons or raw pumpkin (not the spiced kind, just plain)


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

She is having trouble eating even the pumpkin, but maybe if I warm it up and mix it with some chicken broth she will go for it. 

Carmen, I will try the slippery elm too, great suggestion!

It sounds like this might be a case of too many drummies, not enough meat.


----------



## _Zero_ (Sep 1, 2013)

If she's not straining, she's probably okay. I would worry more if it seems like she's very uncomfortable when she goes out, and/or like she's trying to go but cannot. Dogs can go a long time without having a BM, and I agree with the others who posted above that suggest the increased bone content can make stools very firm and stop her up a bit.

As an anecdote, whenever my dog has had a colitis episode and has been started on antibiotics, it's usually around 48 hours before he has his first bowel movement.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Brief update: we are unclogged now after lots of pumpkin and baiting her water with chicken broth. Her appetite has gotten _much_ better. Only now we're having loose stools. She is eating about a pound of bone-in chicken per day. I guess I will keep feeding this and see if she adjusts since she isn't having tons of diarrhea or anything. I couldn't find slippery elm but will keep looking. Another thought I had is that maybe she is eating too much chicken skin?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Kaimeju said:


> Brief update: we are unclogged now after lots of pumpkin and baiting her water with chicken broth. Her appetite has gotten _much_ better. Only now we're having loose stools. She is eating about a pound of bone-in chicken per day. I guess I will keep feeding this and see if she adjusts since she isn't having tons of diarrhea or anything. I couldn't find slippery elm but will keep looking. Another thought I had is that maybe she is eating too much chicken skin?



Too much fat might loosen the stool as will too much organ meat ...especially liver. Pumpkin works both ways so I have read...constipation and diarrhea...so who knows...maybe a bit too much pure pumpkin. Glad the pooch is unclogged ....LOL....and her appetite is back. Chicken leg quarters probably have a better % of fat/bone and meat compared to wings. I assume you are also getting some organ into her diet as well.
I think in the beginning you will find that you need to tweak their diet a bit...their stool at times is a good indicator....too hard/whitish..too much bone perhaps....too soft..too much organ/liver...adjust as needed.

SuperG


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Glad things are moving along! lol

I agree, could be too much fat or organ meat to start out. Pumpkin can also help firm up stools, as does increasing the bone content.

I'm sure you'll get the mix just right, just takes some playing around!


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

I had read some where that the skin can cause the runs. 
And I know that liver and other organ meats are really rich in vits and cause the runs as well. 

I know that if I just feed quarters that is too much bone (RMB). 
I have to add breasts (MM) to even out the proportions. 

And just starting out on RAW you will have a wide variety of stool composition. Just be aware and take action when they are too far one way or another or don't firm up over a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How old is she and how much does she currently weigh?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> How old is she and how much does she currently weigh?


She is almost 5 and weighs 75 lbs, is moderately active. I calculated that she should be getting 1.5 lbs per day, but she won't eat that much even if I sear the meat. I split it into two meals.

Stool was hard today so I think I can keep feeding MM/RMBs now. She is not getting organ meat yet, since today concludes her very first week on raw. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

